# Looking for feed back on underwater scooters



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with underwater scooters ?

Need pros and conson different makes and models.

Also would like any helpful feed back on the general operation and maintenance ect.

Thanks for your input !


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

PM DoubleD, his dad had a couple... I think they were Sea Doo. They were GREAT, the battery lasted as long as we could want, they were easy to maintain, (freshwater wash), easy to recharge, relatively light.

The ONLY downside I can remember was a plastic clamp or latch that latched the battery compartment or the bouyancy cupto the main body. It could be easily lost.

They were a blast!!!

Jim


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The big downside to them that I found was that when you are doing anything other than exploring or sightseeing Its almost impossible to carry anything with you. I had one and took it out trying to spearfish and it was all but impossible to drive it with a spear gun let alone getting some fish and try to return to the boat. You need to have both hands on the handles to control it. I sold mine right after I got it.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

There are scooters for playing - sea doo is a great example, and then there are "professional" level scooters - Silent Submersion being the pinnacle company making them (you'll find arguments to that statement). Prices range from 400 to 4,000 bucks.

Sea Lark is right...they are a hell of a lot of fun, but you reallycannot do anything else while you're using one. Spearfishing is virtually impossible.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Evensplit (4/11/2009)*There are scooters for playing - sea doo is a great example, and then there are "professional" level scooters - Silent Submersion being the pinnacle company making them (you'll find arguments to that statement). Prices range from 400 to 4,000 bucks.
> 
> Sea Lark is right...they are a hell of a lot of fun, but you reallycannot do anything else while you're using one. Spearfishing is virtually impossible.


These guys are right on... it'd be VERY tough to shoot a fish and keep track of one of these things...

When I used it I was watching free swimming folk shoot fish with Hawaiian slings in maybe 30' of water.

The bouyancy thing is NEVER quite perfect, either it goes up slowly or goes down slowly.

But still a lot of fun... and OBVIOUSLY a little POSITIVE bouyancy is smarter than negative bouyancy in deeper water.

But for just screwing around, they're a lot of fun.

Jim


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

PM Bmoore, he was doing a lot of research on them a while back when he was looking to get one for cave diving.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Call Josh at MBT. They've used them a lot cave diving.

Chris


----------

